# blue jacket red pants or yellow/blue?



## wardamnsnow (Feb 1, 2012)

and









OR









and









Thoughts?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

nice first post...


----------



## wardamnsnow (Feb 1, 2012)

gotta start somewhere, eh? help a newbie out?


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Which ever you like more. You the one who will be wearing it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Whichever has the higher waterproof/breathability rating.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yellow/red


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

freshy said:


> Whichever has the higher waterproof/breathability rating.


Haha I could be wrong but they look like the exact same pants and jacket, just different colors.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Definitely this:


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

i would be weary of either of those color combos, both blue and yellow and blue and red trigger a response in the elusive snow shark to attack


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

^ true or THIS


----------

